# Strange wheel. (ID request)



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Hello!

When I picked up my '77 Scirocco project it came with 2 of these wheels and I cannot not find any information on them, besides the EK11.
I googled, Called Enkei and emailed them.

With my googling skills exhausted, I leave this mission to the rulers of the obscure! 
they are 13 inch and maybe 5.5inch wide, offset is unknown but it looks negative. 4x100 bolt.
Castings on back of wheel.
Enkei with '80s logo
1355M3-1 after really scrubbing the crap off this is what I got the castings are hard to read.
circle with:
0
---
19

and another with 
83
---
1

photo








sorry crappy cell shot.

Thanks in advance I have been searching everywhere!

After searching through 100+ pages of Enkei wheels I found this scan of an old dealer catalog.







. 

the EK11's look really close, however this did not help me at all. Searching with EK11 in the bar brings up absolutely nothing of value. If I did not have them in my garage I would think they did not exist.


----------



## SpahnDirge (Dec 6, 2010)

This isn't much help, but I found another car with a full set... (they do exist else where! )

Click on here. :thumbup:

Its definitely an Enkei model 11 wheel. Made in 1983. The 19 is possibly the offset, but I'm not too positive on that.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice! Like I said I only have two. Then one day I was in some random junkyard that I never knew existed and walking around and BAM an old 70's accord had a full set. So now I have 6.

but thanks for the info!:thumbup:


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

wow, cool find! :beer: :beer: Gotta love classic wheels


----------

